# Devils blood



## Ian 1971 (May 6, 2014)

Have seen a product called "Devils blood" on e bay for a tenner. It's a type of iron x and seems cheap, but is it cheap for a reason i.e is it a load of crap!


----------



## stonejedi (Feb 2, 2008)

link?.SJ.


----------



## suspal (Dec 29, 2011)

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/120980870...=1&clk_rvr_id=793778568837&afsrc=1&rmvSB=true


----------



## Ian 1971 (May 6, 2014)

*Any good*



suspal said:


> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/120980870...=1&clk_rvr_id=793778568837&afsrc=1&rmvSB=true


So is it worth the £10 or do I pay a tad more for a branded one?


----------



## 123HJMS (Mar 13, 2013)

Same price as iron x so its not cheap!


----------



## danwel (Feb 18, 2007)

Spend the extra buy the 5l car Chen group buy one


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

danwel said:


> Spend the extra buy the 5l car Chen group buy one


I wanted to say that lol


----------

